# Harpagomantis Tricolor



## massaman (Sep 12, 2009)

Now this would be one wonderful mantis to raise if it was not for a 5 and half month long incubation which I read on another mantis forum


----------



## tier (Sep 12, 2009)

Every week you post ten pictures you do not have any right of. Its time to learn you are doing illigal things, the photographers could say you are a scammer. Start to think about this finally!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 12, 2009)

tier said:


> Every week you post ten pictures you do not have any right of. Its time to learn you are doing illigal things, the photographers could say you are a scammer. Start to think about this finally!


+1


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Sep 12, 2009)

Also you were insulting Arkblue for spelling, and here you wrote "kewl" instead of cool.


----------



## massaman (Sep 12, 2009)

there word is changed and been called every kind of word in the english language but never a scammer from other forums and names and stuff dont phase me since I can turn off my feelings and go on my way!


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Sep 12, 2009)

You changed the word, yet you still have not removed the photo. That could be considered stealing.


----------



## massaman (Sep 12, 2009)

....


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Sep 12, 2009)

Because, you are using it as your own, and you have not asked the photographer if you could use it, nor have you even given the person credit. It's like plagiarism, have you gone through university or college, because then you would know why its stealing, I'm in high school and I know its stealing, come on man.


----------



## massaman (Sep 12, 2009)

Ok image is removed now maybe its time to quit this hobby and everything and give up on life perhaps!


----------



## Katnapper (Sep 12, 2009)

massaman said:


> Ok image is removed now maybe its time to quit this hobby and everything and give up on life perhaps!


It's not that serious, Paul. They were just trying to make you see the point that you cannot post images that do not belong to yourself.


----------



## massaman (Sep 12, 2009)

I take everything seriously and those around me know this as I get offended by being joked upon and I have been put down,taunted and tormented in online things such as everquest and religious forums and well not going to go much farther into this!Even if I am in the wrong I just get in my moods that just is how I am!Oh just wanted to say thanks for the 2 females and one male but dont think one of the females likes being rebred as I twice tried on her with my oldest male and the second breeding attempt I thought he was having a mental breakdown aftert they had the wrestling match and after this he would not let go of the net cage and put some pressure on my finger and thumb when I was putting him away!


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Sep 12, 2009)

massaman said:


> there word is changed and been called every kind of word in the english language but never a scammer from other forums and names and stuff dont phase me since I can turn off my feelings and go on my way!





massaman said:


> I take everything seriously and those around me know this as I get offended by being joked upon and I have been put down,taunted and tormented in online things such as everquest and religious forums and well not going to go much farther into this!Even if I am in the wrong I just get in my moods that just is how I am!Oh just wanted to say thanks for the 2 females and one male but dont think one of the females likes being rebred as I twice tried on her with my oldest male and the second breeding attempt I thought he was having a mental breakdown aftert they had the wrestling match and after this he would not let go of the net cage and put some pressure on my finger and thumb when I was putting him away!


You say in the second quote, you take everything seriously, but earlier you wrote in the first quote thats stuff does not phase you because you can turn your feelings off, these quotes are kinda opposites don't you think?


----------



## pohchunyee (Sep 12, 2009)

massaman said:


> Ok image is removed now maybe its time to quit this hobby and everything and give up on life perhaps!


LOL!


----------



## massaman (Sep 12, 2009)

well lets just say I am a enigma within a conundrum as one of my pictures says that nobody understands me and I am only me and can be nobody else and thats the bottom line because I said so!


----------



## sbugir (Sep 13, 2009)

sigh. Don't worry about petty things. Site the source and that's it  . We should all be getting along, hence why we joined the forum -.-


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 13, 2009)

lemmiwinks said:


> sigh. Don't worry about petty things. Site the source and that's it  . We should all be getting along, hence why we joined the forum -.-


+1!


----------



## Opivy (Sep 13, 2009)

You played everquest? What server were you on? &gt;&lt;


----------



## massaman (Sep 14, 2009)

I am on tunare and I got 8 characters

level 85 iksar monk

level 75 barbarian berserker

level 65 mage and necro

level 51 gnome warrior

level 60 paladin

level 63 druid

level 59 rogue

but what if the source is off your own hard drive where you get the picture from?


----------



## d17oug18 (Sep 14, 2009)

lol ive never heard on any other forum but this one on how important it is to take other peoples pictures lol i know some of you this is your career but i sometimes think you guys take this hobby a smidge to seriously. He just wanted to show a cool mantis and you got mad for not getting permission? im on tons of other forums and we jack pictures all the time, SOMETIMES OFFICIAL ones lol no ones ever gotten jail time or fees or felony charges for it =P i dont want to start an argument, i just wanted to say that.


----------



## Cosmic (Sep 14, 2009)

This might be what your after  

http://www.ukmantisforums.co.uk/general-ma...s-tricolor.html


----------



## tier (Sep 14, 2009)

http://images.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http...v%3D2%26hl%3Dde

Here is the link to the picture this thread started with. It would have bee easy to post this link directly. The reference of the owner of all rights of this picture is given, please realize this. So all is fine.

And, of course, I just wanted to protect a kid from the dangers in the web. Law is law, and we (have to) use this law here in the forum as well. I take this one serious, although I cannot earn money with my unprofessional pictures. That's why all who ask me to use them are welcome.

regards


----------



## massaman (Sep 14, 2009)

but what if someone downloads the picture on their hard drive and it does not have any attachment to the pictures owner in the image at all and that makes the picture the possession of the one who owns the pc that the pictures on the hard drive or if this image is taken from imageshack or photobucket!


----------



## Opivy (Sep 14, 2009)

Yea, I've never seen people raise such a big deal about posting other peoples pictures before either - But whatevs.

Level 85? Wow, things have changed. I sold my 65 Bard during the Planes of Power period. Never did get time flagged, but I was close =\


----------

